# Are my P's in love ?



## PartyBoy2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ellow,

I am looking after 2 redbelly's for a wile (owner tanking long vacation).
All they did was hide, panic & fight for 1 month long.

Rearranged the aquarium yesterday, and they stopt acting like p*ssy's today.
The fighting also stopped, they seem relaxed.

They are now in the middle of the tank, making strange (vertical) circels.
Its NOT fighting, its way slower and no biteing, seem to be really enjoying it.
Once they start it's a 2 min. loop, and they do it every
30 sec.

They are not hungry, the water is clean, air stone in it ... nothing wrong with them
I guess.

They must be up to something! I hope they wanna have hot sex with each other.

They are1/4 bigger as my nokia 2610, don't know the age.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PartyBoy2000 said:


> Ellow,
> 
> I am looking after 2 redbelly's for a wile (owner tanking long vacation).
> All they did was hide, panic & fight for 1 month long.
> ...


well i dont know the size of a nokia but reds breed usually starting at 6inches and above.
signs of breeding are: female has buldge in abdomen (look not after feeding), pair turns almost pitch black, you find eggs, did they digg a pit for the eggs?, or see them doing pre spawning behaviour

what you describe could be breeding or just territorial fighting over the nwly arranged territory (after you rearanged the tank)

for breeding the pair will be vertical facing the gravel and will be releasing eggs every minute or so for a couple hours


----------



## PartyBoy2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

mmm, they arent darker i guess

and no eigs

I think they are over 6 inch, (about 10 cm = ? inch)

maybe just playing then
they are WAY slower then normal fighting,

they still do it sometimes,

maybe some other time, gonna leave them with
some barry withe on today


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

10cm is i think about 4 inches which is too small to breed


----------



## PartyBoy2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> 10cm is i think about 4 inches which is too small to breed


fuckn ugly fishes, i knew it,

how do they taste on the bqq ?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Another one of these threads/ members....... I suggest :close: before they get the attention they are after.


----------



## PartyBoy2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

you guys can close this if you want, i don't think it would make me lose my appetite!

anyway a friend of my ate a wild one once, freshly cought, its pretty good he says.

gonna geve him a taste to check if wild ones are better

will post the results a few days later


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

my two largest piranhas do that somtime but i never seen eny eggs so. i think they might be playing


----------

